# Datenbank Anbindung (Access 2007)



## Saban (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

ich versuche gerade meine Java Applikation an Access 2007 (accdb) anzubinden. Ich hab hierfür einfach den Code den ich mal für ne .mdb geschrieben hatte her genommen und den Teil .mdb durch .accdb ersetzt


```
/* Datenbank Treiber laden --> bindet die Klasse ins Laufzeit-system ein */
		try {
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			System.out.println("Treiber: 'sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver' wurde geladen");
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.err.println("Treiber-Klasse " + e + " konnte nicht geladen werden!");
			System.exit(0);
		}
		
		/* Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbauen */
		try {
			String db_url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.accdb)};DBQ=" + db_name.trim();
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(db_url, user, passwd);
			System.out.println("Verbindung mit der Datenbank hergestellt!\n");
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.err.println("Datenbank Verbindungsfehler!\n" + e);
			System.exit(0);
		}
```
Ich bekomme aber dann immer den Fehler...

```
Datenbank Verbindungsfehler!
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG
Saban


----------



## zeja (1. Februar 2009)

Enthält db_url denn den kompletten Pfad zur Datenbank? Lass dir dass doch mal ausgeben.

Ansonsten musst du mal unter deinen ODBC Einstellungen schaun was für Treiber Verfügbar sind. Wahrscheinlich heißt der den du suchst
Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb,*.accdb)
und nicht nur accdb.


----------



## Saban (1. Februar 2009)

Hi Zeja!

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Ich hab die db_url überprüft und deinen Vorschlag (*.mdb,*.accdb) eingefügt.
Ich bekomme aber immer noch den selben Fehler! Hast du vllt noch eine andere Idee?

MfG
Saban


----------



## Saban (1. Februar 2009)

Das komische ist wenn ich mit dem selben Code eine Anbindung an eine .mdb versuche dann klappt es wunderbar.
Hat keiner eine Idee 

MfG
Saban


----------

